# Chirping Smoke Alarm



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Can anyone tell me why my smoke alarm is making a chirping sound like every 10 seconds. I pushed on the button on side and it stopped. Wondering what made it start chirping though.

Lori


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

needs a battery, I think


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

lori26 said:


> Can anyone tell me why my smoke alarm is making a chirping sound like every 10 seconds. I pushed on the button on side and it stopped. Wondering what made it start chirping though.
> 
> Lori


Try replacing the batteries. Most of them chirp when the batteries are getting low. Mine takes three AA batteries. I've replaced them twice this year - but then, they were cheap batteries and they were 1-1/2 years old.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> needs a battery, I think


x 2


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes it sounds like a battery that needs to be replaced. Keep in mind, you should be replacing all of your smoke alarm batteries twice a year. We always change ours when we change the clocks ahead or back for daylight savings time.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just had to replace the battery in mine. It took a 9V, and it stopped immediately. Luckily, while I was in town, I called a friend, and they checked real quick, and told me what was required, as I forgot to check. So glad I got rid of the chirping!!
Darlene


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Battery time.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Are we 100% certain she is not talking about the propane alarm chirping because the TT battery is going down.








There is no button to push on a smoke alarm to shut them up, but the propane alarm does have a mute button. She did mention pushing "the button on the side and it stopped".
Just a thought.

Bob


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks guys I may just be an idiot. I'll have my husband look at it when he gets back in town today. I did push the button on it that says "test" and it hasn't chirped anymore. The camper is plugged in also. Don't know why it would stop chirping if the battery is low cuz I didn't replace one yet. I'll let you know if anything new happens.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Eventually the low battery which causes the chirp will become dead battery and no more chirp


----------

